
Review my startup - Lean Domain Search: The fastest way to find a domain name - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com
======
beau
This is a great start. I built Instant Domain Search (IDS) almost 7 years ago,
and have learnt a lot from the experience. Some quick thoughts:

1\. There are no margins in the domain industry. Start thinking about building
a hosting company. Your site is cool, but weebly.com and heroku.com are real
businesses. I work full-time for Facebook, not IDS. (BTW, Facebook is hiring
people like you, message me at <http://www.facebook.com/beau> if you're
interested.)

2\. It needs to be faster. For example, to squeeze another few hundred
milliseconds out of our search, we built a distributed search infrastructure
described here:
[http://instantdomainsearch.com/articles/faster_domain_name_s...](http://instantdomainsearch.com/articles/faster_domain_name_search/)

3\. You should search names listed in the aftermarket and include them in your
results. I've worked with <http://www.buydomains.com/> for several years, and
am happy with them. I can make an intro if you'd like.

4\. Consider extracting words and doing a basic thesaurus search. We're doing
something like that at <http://instantdomainsearch.com/suggestions/>

Hope this helps!

~~~
matt1
Hey Beau, thanks for the feedback. I've always admired your work with Instant
Domain Search and appreciate you taking the time to give me feedback on this.

When you say "there are no margins in the domain industry", I assume you're
talking about registrars and how domain names don't make them money, hosting
and other services do, yes? LDS is not a registrar; revenue is purely through
the affiliate links. Assuming people use them, the margin on this should be
decent. It's no Heroku or Weebly, but that's not necessarily the goal either.

There's definitely room for speed improvements; I'll be work on that over the
next few weeks.

I'm not sure I want to partner with any of the aftermarkets just yet, but
that's not a bad idea long term. And I definitely want to add thesaurus
results.

Again, appreciate the feedback.

------
freejack
When I see stuff like this, I always think "feature" not a company. There are
two directions you can take this to avoid the "but its just a feature" issue -

a) build it so that you can license the technology to people that have made a
company out of selling domains (domainsbot.com is a great model to take a look
at)

b) become a reseller or registrar so that you can fully deliver the service
and collect the recurring revenue.

There's still lots of room for innovation in this space and I think you are
leaving a lot on the table if you don't flesh out the business model a bit
more.

(obDisclaimer: I work for a registrar.)

~~~
matt1
Fair points --

There should be a lot of value in being the first site people visit when
searching for a domain name though. We'll see.

~~~
freejack
Possibly, but then it feels like you are betting your brand awareness against
Godaddy's. That's a tough battle to fight. And there's nothing stopping them
from implementing something similar.

~~~
squarecat
I will say from first-hand experience that, technically, you are correct.
However, much cash is generated through the friction of their purchasing path.

~~~
freejack
Yeah, totally true. That still doesn't make it easy for an unknown to come in
an topple and established brand. That said, Google did it.. :)

------
matt1
Hey guys,

About three years ago I built and launched Domain Pigeon, a web app that
listed available web 2.0-style domain names each day [1]. The site did fairly
well, but it was my first foray into web apps and I lacked the experience to
grow it into something bigger. Eventually I moved on to other projects and
closed Domain Pigeon down, which has been one of my biggest regrets.

My original vision for Domain Pigeon is what Lean Domain Search now is: you
type in a search phrase and the app would pair it with hundreds (in this case
1,000) keywords to generate domain names and show you which were available. I
lacked the technical skills back then to do bulk domain search quickly, which
is why I settled on simply generating web 2.0-style domain names. Fast forward
a few years and I've picked up those skills so I decided to take some time off
my other apps and finally build this tool.

Hope you guys like it. Let me know how I can make it better.

[1]
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=domain+pige...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=domain+pigeon)

~~~
ohashi
How are you bulk checking now? I've been in the industry a long time and it's
always been a pain in the ass to do anything in bulk. I've had lists so big
registrars didn't want to run them for me :( Using APIs really isn't an option
when you have a million names and 1 per second limit. Automating a bulk
checker, most of them disable/play with it after a certain number of times (so
even at let's say 500, i might be able to get 20 tries in there before they
mess with it).

The best solution I've found is checking against the zone file, but I am
curious what you're doing.

~~~
matt1
Magic (and a lot of experimentation).

~~~
moonlighter
Good answer, don't give away your secret sauce. Having said that, your magic
isn't working too well. I searched for
<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=apps> and literally EVERY SINGLE
GREEN hit isn't really available after double-checking it. Seems like you'd
need a 2nd secret sauce to further distill whatever the 1st run returned.

~~~
matt1
Hey -- there was a production bug that caused every result to come back as
registered when you clicked "Double check availability". I fixed this a few
minutes ago. Sorry about that.

~~~
moonlighter
Great! Thank you!

------
squarecat
First impressions: <http://i.imgur.com/gOeyj.png>

Superior in practice: <http://www.bustaname.com/word_maker>

Though I prefer where you've started.

Also, your favicon is... suggestive of something entirely different. Perhaps a
less literal image would be better?

~~~
matt1
I like your first impressions -- I laughed.

Anyone else seeing very faded sidebars like that? I don't know what would
cause that; if you have the technical skills do inspect it on your end to find
out, please let me know.

Can you elaborate on what specifically you like better about bustaname?

~~~
squarecat
Sorry to worry you, I darkened the sidebars so as to suggest that they are a
bit "loud" compared to the primary content. They only contain tertiary tasks,
though I suppose that's arguable for the legend.

I like BustAName's AJAX-powered containment of the features, though a redesign
is in order.

Aside from design considerations, you may want to look at how you can point
users in the right direction before they arrive at the results page and then
have to starting filtering or start over to achieve more desirable results.

For example, you could offer corrections to potential typos. If a typo is not
detected (or disregarded), provide some likely criteria for the eventual
results, starting with common scope limiters for domain names.

I acknowledge that your product name is "lean" but there are possibilities for
domains that I can safely opine that a significant majority of users will be
uninterested in, and I'm not sure from the results page effectively
communicates whether those have been sifted out or not.

Seems there is still demand, and room, for simplified domain search. Cheers!

------
larrys
Here are a few people doing similar things.

There are also a few patents on this concept if I can find the link to the
patent I will post.

<http://www.dotomator.com/web20.html>

<http://blungr.com/>

<http://www.domainnamesoup.com/>

One comment I have on your site is that you give to many choices (it's not
lean) on one page and there is no organization to the choices. Also similar to
what others do there should be a way to enter a secondary characteristic.

Oh, here's a bonus benefit to your site that I just noticed and a new place to
market using the site.

The ratio of red-registered to green-available is helpful in determining how
valuable or in vogue a domain name is that contains a particular word. I would
compute a ratio of green to red.

(see as a test "search" or "social" vs. some other less popular word like
"opthamology")

Also you don't appear to be checking the actual word that is entered to see if
that is available. And you aren't indicating which TLD's so I'm assuming all
your suggestions are in .com

Example: "Found 1000 available domains containing "ycombinator""

------
bmelton
I'm working on something VERY similar to this actually, so I'll refrain from
any critiques in lieu of just saying "I'd do some things differently."

Regardless, it's quite nice, and I'm already very jealous of how quickly
you're doing the bulk lookups. It is much faster than my implementation.

There's a surprising amount of overlap, which tells me we're either both very
right in a lot of aspects, or both very wrong. I'll take the optimistic route
and figure we're both doing things right.

Best of luck. It's certainly a needed tool (IMHO).

------
dETAIL
Great job and super fast results.

It's great to have tons of inputs and tons of results, but we need a tool to
get all these great results into a funnel that at the end you can easily spot
a great name.

Suggestions:

1) Modifiers to minimize results like max chars in the domain name.

2) Take the word or phrase the person typed in and throw it into reverse
dictionary [1] and then take those results and re-run them through your site
(ditto for thesaurus.com).

3) Option to remove a result when one word ends and another starts with the
same letter and try reversing to see if available (ie ramppart.com).

4) Option to include tons of different mythology dictionaries [2] and include
names where definitions include the user's inputed word/phrase.

[1] <http://www.onelook.com/reverse-dictionary.shtml>

[2] <http://www.ventrue.net/GSA/myth.htm>

~~~
matt1
Great suggestions -- thank you.

I just added an option to sort by length, which should take care of #1. #3 is
also a great idea -- I'll see what I can do.

Can you walk me through how #2 would work in practice?

------
desireco42
I wouldn't call your service a startup.

So, this is like my unfinished domsrch.com, my experience is that people don't
really need this service this much and there are some others that already fill
the space.

I definitely wish you to succeed where I failed :). I just wouldn't leave my
day job which is why I am saying it isn't a startup.

------
jaysonelliot
One modest suggestion—I would remove GoDaddy from the default list of
registrars that appear when a user selects a name they are interested in.

~~~
matt1
I knew this would come up :)

I am relying on affiliate revenue for income and like it or not, GoDaddy is
the largest registrar in the world. That doesn't mean its inclusion is
automatic, but IMO GoDaddy is not evil enough to warrant removing it.
Thoughts?

~~~
tnorthcutt
_IMO GoDaddy is not evil enough to warrant removing it._

IMO, they are evil enough to warrant removal.

~~~
fan
True, but he's controls whether its removed or not so it's best to give a more
persuasive reason.

------
chaz
I really like it, but it's giving me plenty of results for domains that are
already taken: <http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=commerce>

~~~
matt1
Some searches only result in a few available domain names. There's not much I
can do about that other than generate and check more domain names (which I
will in the future). It's the nature of whatever you're searching for;
commerce (and most other money-related searches) will be saturated.

~~~
bambax
I don't think that's what the parent is saying. It would seem that domains
that you say are available for the .com gTLD actually are not.

Maybe you count as "available", domains for which the .com is taken but other
gTLDs are not?

Personally when I search for a domain I'm only interested in .com, but maybe
you could let users choose what TLDs they care about?

~~~
matt1
Gotcha -- I misunderstood.

For complicated reasons, sometimes a registered domain will show up as
available. This should only happen in less than 1% of cases and I'm working on
reducing it to zero.

~~~
edkennedy
Seems to be happening much more than 1% to me, every link I have clicked so
far (6 or 7) has resulted in an already registered domain.

~~~
wingspan
Same here, when I searched for "rpg".

------
pilom
I always feel more efficient just doing the search myself with
<http://instantdomainsearch.com>

~~~
bronson
If you're going to spam, at least be more subtle about it?

~~~
matt1
I don't think it's spam. Instant Domain Search is a great site, but you still
need to be creative in order to know what to search for. Lean Domain Search
does it for you.

~~~
brador
It's spam. The search goes straight to godaddy to check using an affiliate
link.

~~~
cwp
It's not spam:

a) IDS does searches as you type and displays the availability immediately.
Yes, it displays affilate links, but you can find an available domain and
register somewhere else if you like.

b) pilom isn't affiliated with the site

------
jeremyis
It's certainly useful, though it looks like it's just attaching choice-words
to the beginning and end of the word I entered.

It's not clear from looking at the results what TLDs\ each result is, though
it appears to only return .com. What about all the other cool TLDs like
net/om/us/etc.

Also have you seen this: <http://domai.nr/>

Was fast, which is appreciated!

------
yangez
Very cool. How are you getting the results? I've seen this happen with domainr
too but there seems to be some errors.

For example, "fotoflow" is listed as an available domain name but it is
actually taken.

In any case, this is a very useful tool - thanks for posting.

------
kpi
Looks like a useful tool. I get an "Oops, something went wrong ..." when I
enter "shop". Besides that I really like the concept of <http://stylate.com/>
to find domains for startups.

------
j45
Nice tool, I was looking for something like this a few weeks ago and most
didn't "just work".

A few things I noticed while using other services -- none had all of these in
one place:

\- It would be handy to be able to sort by number of characters, etc.

\- some places allow adding of common prefixes/suffixes

\- Can you do a search of more than 1000 keywords via button to do the next
1000?

\- In the case of searching a common word, I only got ~30 available domains
out of 1000, it would be great if you automatically threw another 1000 behind
it.

\- Another registrar a lot of people use is moniker. Whatever I register
through your site I'll use the referral link because you're saving me time

Nice app, I've bookmarked it!

~~~
matt1
Great ideas. In the last few hours I:

\- Added sorting options (alphabetical, length) \- Added filtering options
(starts with, ends with) \- Added a Moniker registration link

Will eventually add more search results; want to make sure this holds up
first.

~~~
j45
Wow, those were quick changes, I'm already using it again.

Another thing that crossed my mind you might want to think about. When I go to
alot of sites, I wonder if they're one of the offenders that steal people's
searches (by tracking which generated domain they click on how many times),
and then go register the domain behind the persons back after a few hours if
they don't do it right away... only to make it available for sale at a profit.

Maybe a clear definition of "How we make money" is a good idea. Maybe it's
just me, but I think that might not be the case.

------
asynchronous13
I just did a search for $string and it returned 1000 available domain names
that were all $something+$string or $string+$something. However, ($string).com
was not returned as an option even though it is available!

------
matt1
Update from the author here:

There was a bug that caused the "Double-check availability" results to show
that every domain name was registered. I just pushed an update that corrected
this so it now returns the correct results.

------
tnorthcutt
At first glance, looks pretty cool. However, I find the green of the available
results to be quite painful to look at. Something like #B8FC9F looks a lot
better, to me.

~~~
matt1
Interesting color. Anyone else have any recommendations on what to change the
green domains to?

~~~
thisisblurry
I'm not sure what color scheme you'd like to go with, but as a colorblind
user, the green and yellow colors that you're currently using are very similar
to me.

Perhaps you could do a colorblind mode that uses red, blue, and yellow (out of
simplicity's sake) to indicate availability? It'd make your service way more
useful for me :)

------
hluska
Hey there....

I think I may have found a bug - either that, or I don't understand what this
site is meant to do. I searched 'media' and one of the available domains it
found was 'medialounge.com'. Thinking, 'holy crap, that sounds like the kind
of domain that I would like', I took a trip over to my registrar. Turns out
that that domain is not actually available. Let me know if you need some
system info and I can email it to you....

------
edlea
I'm seeing something odd with the way you're building the results HTML - on
Safari 5.1.2 text search doesn't pick up the majority of instances of a
string.

For example, the term you're searching against is only showing up 4 times,
when it appears over 1000. It works fine in Chrome 16.

It's useful for times when you see a name you like but want to find the
reverse combination.

------
phalien
Nice tool, although the results seem to be a bit incorrect in some situations.
I've searched for "hotel" and got a nice list of "available" domains, but some
of them were already registered (eg. hotelbit.com, hotelartist.com,
buzzhotel.com)

Good thing is I also got some very interesting domain names which were indeed
available, so kudos for the nice work.

------
msinghai
Hey hey, wait a minute.

I searched out Code (<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=Code>) and
tried to register codejet.com ,which was shown available by you , but, it was
already registered. Similarly, I tried to get Codehit and again, it failed.
Could you please explain?

~~~
csears
This is a case of his fast, DNS-based checking method not providing accurate
results. You can see the difference by running nslookup and whois on the
domain. Nslookup just uses DNS, whereas whois goes to the registrar/internic.

$ nslookup codejet.com

Server: 1.1.1.227 Address: 1.1.1.227#53

 __server can't find codejet.com: NXDOMAIN

$ whois codejet.com

Whois Server Version 2.0

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered with many
different competing registrars. Go to <http://www.internic.net> for detailed
information.

    
    
       Domain Name: CODEJET.COM
       Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
       Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
       Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
       Name Server: No nameserver
       Status: clientDeleteProhibited
       Status: clientRenewProhibited
       Status: clientTransferProhibited
       Status: clientUpdateProhibited
       Updated Date: 20-may-2011
       Creation Date: 01-jun-2000
       Expiration Date: 01-jun-2012
    

>>> Last update of whois database: Mon, 16 Jan 2012 19:34:42 UTC <<<

------
int3rnaut
I like this. It's really cool. One idea that could be really beneficial is if
you crawl auction sites/domain selling sites, and create a subcategory for
domains that are for trying to be sold. You've got the registared domains
already, but it would be so helpful to see which of those are "available to be
had" so to speak.

------
joshuahedlund
Overall, nice execution. I tested a couple nouns and I could definitely see
myself using this in the feature.

I do think the mass of green at the top of the results is a little... too
stunning. Do you think the same thing could be achieved with colored text
and/or colored borders for each div and/or something else along those lines?

~~~
rikf
I agree the black on bright green text is intense and not very readable. I
like the idea but I think you need to tweak the design a little. The layout is
pretty good just need to play around with the colors a little bit.

~~~
matt1
Thanks -- I've heard this from a few other folks too.

Any recommendations on the shade of green/red to make it?

------
mapster
Does this work? My search for my new recipe site noshpoop.com turned up 1000
variations but noshpoop.com was not one of them. It is clearly available
though - though I am sure hacker grabbed it by now ;) Seriously though, the
results didn't show my request as the 1st option.

------
angry-hacker
I searched for "player" (<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=player>)
and every free (green) domain I click and do double check it says "Doh! Looks
like makeplayer.com is actually NOT available"

~~~
matt1
Hey, there was a bug that caused every result to come back as "registered"
when you clicked "Double check results". I fixed this so it shouldn't be quite
so dismal now. Thanks for reporting this.

------
gravitronic
Hey guys,

I'm not sure what your backend looks like but I wrote this python script that
uses a thesaurus lookup to find similar words for further name inspiration. It
also has support for dropping vowels if the user wants.

Pass me your email address if you'd like a copy, I'm not doing anything with
it.

~~~
matt1
I'd like to check it out. matt@leandomainsearch.com

FWIW, I plan on adding an option to automatically search for synonyms down the
road.

~~~
gravitronic
I just pushed it to my github in case anyone else wants a copy. It uses
commandline whois so it's not really useful for a website implementation.

<https://github.com/gravitronic/DFind>

------
sathishmanohar
This is awesome, Giving an option to add custom strings to all searches would
be cool.

Eg: current searches doesn't append the word "get" before domain string. But,
I sometimes do that, while I search for a domain.

So it would be nice to have an option where users can add optional strings
they want.

------
jv22222
With regard to being a viable business not sure, but on a personal note, I
really like it. Very impressed by the speed. I don't mind that it's not 100%
correct. It's a great tool to get your creative juices flowing when looking
for an available domain.

~~~
matt1
Thanks, appreciate it. And I'm working on the accuracy issue.

------
tehwalrus
I like the site :) but I wouldn't buy the domain from you via the affiliate
link, I'd use my usual domain registrar once I'd used your service to check it
was free.

I agree with the others saying this is a feature rather than a company. It's
an awesome feature though :)

------
justin_vanw
I get an error when I try 'shop':
<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=shop>

Otherwise, very nicely done. I tried several searches and had a few
reasonable-ish domains come back.

------
rmason
Here are two very useful things that you could add:

1\. For registered domains check to see if there's actually a live site. This
would narrow the list of domains that could be purchased.

2\. Also for registered domains check to see if the domain is for sale or
auction.

~~~
matt1
Thanks --

Even if there's not a live site, that doesn't mean you can simply purchase the
domain name.

Also, my gut says that most people don't want to pay a lot for their domain
names and would not use the sale/auction availability indicator.

That being said, if more people are interested in it I can look into it. Would
you mind adding it to the suggestions page?

<http://leandomainsearch.uservoice.com/forums/144111-general>

------
natasham25
Wow, this is the most useful startup I've seen in a while. Bookmarking it. The
only issue I encountered was that your domain search is not real-time, so some
of domains under the 'social' search have already been taken!

------
mfonda
Great tool. I could see this being really useful when it comes time to
register a domain name. Great design too.

I am impressed with how quickly it checks 1000 domains. Care to share any of
the technologies used to build it?

~~~
matt1
90% perspiration. :)

------
ubojan
Very useful service, I'm adding it to bookmarks. This and
<http://instantdomainsearch.com/> really make choosing domain names a lot
easier.

------
peterbe
The search input box is long and it's not clear if you can but when the input
box is long I suspect that I can type multiple words. I'd love to be able to
write "fox or news" or "fox news or paper"

~~~
matt1
Great idea -- will do.

------
mmccaff
This is really useful, but is there a reason why you are limiting the maximum
length of the input to 20 characters? I already came across a few cases where
I wanted to use a longer phrase.

~~~
matt1
As a website operator, you should not use domain names that are that long. And
the search results don't render well :)

~~~
mmccaff
:) I agree. However, you might be losing "sales" to people who don't agree.
Maybe that is a small group, idk.

But I see how you would need a two column layout (or something) for the
results of longer search terms.

------
matt1
OP here again, for anyone still following along:

Lean Domain Search now tracks the false positives (registered domains that
show up as available) and will no longer show them on subsequent searches.

------
rgraham
Not a bad tool. I'd get excited if it let me also see results for .org and
.net domains. Seeing information about search volume for exact match searches
would also be interesting.

------
nattyackermann
This is exactly what I need. I have been having difficulty looking for viable
domain names that contain good keywords and that I can use as a business name
as well. Great help!

------
kkt262
I typed in a word and I got a bunch of domains that were already registered
and not enough domains available.

So obviously, get more domains available.

It's a great service though, if you can make it more useful.

~~~
matt1
Hey, thanks for the feedback.

I added an option to doublecheck the availability when you click an available
domain name. Hopefully this will save you a bit of energy.

------
dotmanish
Nice tool.

The lookups may need to be fixed -- the first two "green" domains I clicked
when searching for "mobile" were actually taken. However, "green" means
available, right?

~~~
matt1
Thanks -- some registered show up as available and vice versa, an unfortunate
side effect of the way I'm doing the searches. Am looking into reducing the
error rate.

------
raccoonone
Very useful, but I'd like it to show more suggestions. Searching for common
words results in only a few available domains, and hundreds of taken ones.

------
geekfactor
10 out of the 10 "available domains" for the term I entered ("cloud") showed
up as _not_ available when I clicked Double Check Availability.

~~~
matt1
Fixed -- the site will now track double-checked domains that come up as
registered and not show them again as registered.

------
alexwolfe
The site works pretty well. I like the number of options available. It may not
be a cause for a company but it is a useful website. nice work.

------
froggy
It looks great, it's fast, and the keyword combinations for my query were
excellent. Great job and I hope this takes off for you!

------
johnstalcup
the quality of the names it comes up with seems pretty meh. there is a lot of
room for improvement.

for example, use tricks from poetry: assonance, consonance, alternate
spellings, break the provided words into syllables and return names with
multiple words that overlap on the last syllable one word and the first
syllable of the next, do connotation analysis

------
joshfraser
WARNING: this site is dangerous for anyone with the propensity to buy domains
they don't need, but are too good to pass over.

------
kunle
Worth considering adding social handle search to this (for example twitter
handles and facebook pages to see whats available)

------
brador
Is this using twitter bootstrap? It looks like it is, but not sure...either
way, love the design!

Also, why did you shut the pigeon one down?

~~~
matt1
Not using Twitter bootstrap.

I shut it down for a few reasons, primarily because Preceden
(<http://www.preceden.com>), the tool I built after it, was doing quite well
and I wasn't disciplined enough at the time to run two sites at once. Live and
learn.

------
mrkmcknz
I'm sorry but this is freaking awesome. I don't care if it's a feature it's a
great idea and dam you need some credit!

------
DarrenMills
I would enjoy being able to sort by color (availability etc) so I can quickly
see a grouping of which ones are taken.

------
methoddk
It would be great if the whole result table was searchable. Love the concept.
Maybe add option for .net?

------
guyht
The moment this site suggested I register a domain with GoDaddy I closed it as
fast as I could.

------
rabu81
nice, I works fast and very user-friendly for me :)

Though it wasn't clear to me, that it only searched for .com domains (until
the 3rd time I tried, where I saw the note to the right of the results).

A nice feature would also to filter on the max. length of the suggested domain
names.

------
vbtemp
Cool, but, ouch. My eyes really hurt after looking at black-text-on-green-
background.

------
jorkos
These services miss the point - spend a little more and buy a name off
someone.

------
rometest
How about showing up instant results (if possible) to make it more
interesting?

------
TomGullen
Nice, but I can't enter numbers? Example 'HTML5'

------
fofx
Listed a domain that was taken :p

------
nchuhoai
Domai.nr is a similar example

------
pinaceae
just realized a "great" add-on business idea for you. let people search,
register the domains yourself in the background. sell them. you'd go to hell,
so that's something to consider though.

i wonder if amazon predicts their supply chain based on search results.

------
ak2012
what if I want the word "tv" in my domain...?

------
gautaml
Black text on green background? Zee goggles, they do nothing!

I always use <http://instantdomainsearch.com>

I have no time waiting around for POST results.

Consider AJAX as the next item on the TODO list.

~~~
Geee
If you know what you are searching. Lean domain search gives thousand
suggestions at a time so it's faster than typing them one by one in IDS.

~~~
gautaml
A the same time I'm totally turned off by getting like a 1000 results.

It would make more sense from a usability if I could then continue filtering
the list down more and more.

------
FredBrach
Awesome. Bookmarked.

------
jasonkester
I'm afraid this doesn't stack up well to the existing tools our there. Here's
a comparison of your results with the tool I use most often when searching for
a domain:

<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/search?q=big+daddy>
[http://www.domaintools.com/buy/domain-
suggestions/?q=big+dad...](http://www.domaintools.com/buy/domain-
suggestions/?q=big+daddy)

Domaintools' name spinner just gives better results, and immediately tells me
about availability for all the .tlds as well.

So I guess step one would be to get your tool at least as good as that.

Good luck!

~~~
matt1
Thanks for the feedback.

Excluding the other TLDs, how are Domain Tools's results better? Looking
through the 20 that you linked to, they seem much _poorer_ than Lean Domain
Search's, though I admit I am a bit bias.

Also, IMO other TLDs do not make good website names. They confuse normal
people, which is why I did not include them in the Lean Domain Search results.

~~~
97s
The results are much poorer on Domain Tools, and other TLDs are generally
worth less than .com's. Since your tool is called LEAN domain search. I would
assume its for .com's which is mostly what 90% of the community looks for when
looking for a domain. Otherwise they wouldn't turn to a tool like yours for
help in finding a domain. Thus the whole comment that he made is mostly
irrelevant. I think your tool does an extremely good job of displaying a lot
of good names at a very fast pace. I wouldn't clutter down and slow the
results with other TLDs.

Great work.

~~~
matt1
Thanks, agreed on all points. Appreciate it.

